# looking for friends in Bamberg



## lara229

Hi! My husband and I are living in Bamberg. We are from USA and will live here for 4 years. We are not affiliated with the military so we do not have that network to assist with any social groups. We are having a hard time meeting people to socialize with. Are there any social groups in Bamberg? Also, our German is pretty bad....so for now we are looking for people to speak English until we learn German.


----------



## JenniferC

Hi Lara,

I live in Bamberg and I'm also from the U.S. Would you like to meet for a coffee? 

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Jennifer


----------



## expatgal

lara229 said:


> Hi! My husband and I are living in Bamberg. We are from USA and will live here for 4 years. We are not affiliated with the military so we do not have that network to assist with any social groups. We are having a hard time meeting people to socialize with. Are there any social groups in Bamberg? Also, our German is pretty bad....so for now we are looking for people to speak English until we learn German.


It's easier to stay with what's familiar....english.
It would help you greatly if you and your husband continue on, or start learning german.
You may want to see if you can both take a language class at the same time. I started classes on my own, and it was the best thing I could do. I made the same mistakes as my class mates, and I also made new friends. We made dates to help each other practice and then used it on our own during the days out shopping and doing errands. 
You've made great strides on moving to a foeign country and customs which are quite different, now it's time to join in the everyday life, which includes speaking the language. 
I make it a point to only watch german programs and movies, and I read only german language books and newspapers. It takes awhile, but...soon you will start feeling that Germany is truly your home.
I wish you well.


----------



## lara229

would love to! Just let me know where.


----------



## JenniferC

When are you available?


----------



## lara229

How about Tues AM at @ 10AM.


----------



## JenniferC

Sorry, I'm working at that time...


----------



## JenniferC

What about another day?


----------



## JenniferC

How about this Friday at 2 p.m.?


----------



## JenniferC

I'm sorry to bother you again... My appointment just got cancelled therefore I can meet you tomorrow morning at 10 a.m.


----------



## James3214

JenniferC, I've deleted the postings about the meet. It's better to keep it personal and now hat you have over 5 posts you can use the PM (private message) facility. Just click on the profile name to select it. Be careful as always when meeting people on forums.


----------

